# موقع يرشدك على المكان الذي انت فيه



## dudu (25 مايو 2007)

http://www.ip-adress.com/  يرشدك على المكان الذي انت فيه 
موقع حلوة كثير محبتي دودو  :yaka:   :yaka:


----------



## man4truth (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موقع يرشدك على المكان الذي انت فيه*

*شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## dudu (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موقع يرشدك على المكان الذي انت فيه*

عزيزي man4truth الف شكر لكى سلامي ومحبتي دودو:yaka:


----------



## Jordanian (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موقع يرشدك على المكان الذي انت فيه*

شكرا و لكن يوجد ايضا موقعا اخر وهو www.ip2********.com


----------



## dudu (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: موقع يرشدك على المكان الذي انت فيه*



Jordanian قال:


> شكرا و لكن يوجد ايضا موقعا اخر وهو www.ip2********.com



الف شكر لك يا Jordanian :94:


----------



## hany6763 (26 يوليو 2008)

thank you


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## zama (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا................................


----------



## zama (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شئ جميل 
انا جربته وقال انى فى  مصر 
لكن محددش


----------



## zama (11 ديسمبر 2008)

وفى كمان برنامج فى نفس الموقع بيخفى ال ip الخاص بك 
لمن يريدون تنزيله ولكنه نسخه تجريبية


----------



## dudu (11 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> شئ جميل
> انا جربته وقال انى فى  مصر
> لكن محددش





mena magdy said
يحدد فقط المدينة التي تعيش بها 
صح 

مع My IP address

الخاص بك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا جربتها قاللي القاهره بس

وقاللي علي رقم الاي بي بس قاله غلط

مرسي dudu​*


----------



## dudu (11 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا جربتها قاللي القاهره بس
> 
> وقاللي علي رقم الاي بي بس قاله غلط
> 
> مرسي dudu​*



سلام ونعمة يا mikel coco
ممكن يكون في غلط 
في البرنامج ولكن عندي ماشي تمام  اعطاني اسم البلد 
والمدينة وال اي بي 
الف شكر للرد


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا dudu بس هل في في خدمة التحديد بالخريطة ولا هو بيقولك علي العنوان بس شكرا يا باشا


----------



## dudu (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الملك العقرب قال:


> شكرا يا dudu بس هل في في خدمة التحديد بالخريطة ولا هو بيقولك علي *العنوان بس* شكرا يا باشا







سلام ونعمة ياالملك العقرب

لا بس يحدد اسم المدينة 
ايضا اي بي 
واسم البلد
مثال 
my ip address IP-address.com - What is *my IP address*?
An IP address (Internet Protocol Address) is a logical address of a network adapter. The IP address is unique and identifies computers on a network. An IP address can be private, for use on a LAN, or public, for use on the Internet or other WAN.

*My IP address: xxxxxxxxxx*
IP ********:* Køge* in ip address flag* Denmark*


http://www.ip-adress.com/


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا جربتها تاني قولت يمكن اول مره حصل حاجه غلط

بس المره دي قاللي الزقازيق واداني رقم الاي بي

بس انا مش من الشرقيه ولا قريب منها حتي 

ورقم الاي بي غلط وغريب كمان



​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا dudu


----------



## ابو لهب (17 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة يا دودو 
انا جربتو عندي 
اعطني اسم البلد سعودية
اسم المدينة المدينة 
رقم ال اي بي xxxxxxxxxx
كلة تمام مشكور ابو لهب


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسى للموقع


----------



## dudu (13 أغسطس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> ميرسى للموقع



 مونيكا ميرسى لك تحياتي DUDU  :2::2:


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (21 أغسطس 2011)

انا عطانى صح بس عايز انزل برنامج اخفاء الاى بى انزلة كيف  ياجماعة عندى واحد بس مش شغال مع جوجل والف الف شكر


----------



## ابا مالك (3 سبتمبر 2011)

اشي حلو 
شكرا اخي يدوم صليبك


----------



## dudu (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ابا مالك قال:


> اشي حلو
> شكرا اخي يدوم صليبك



الف شكر لك محبتي :spor2:
دودو  DUDU leasantr


----------



## ehabwsha (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رسالة الى المشرف الموقع المحطوط بالرغم انة يكشف المكان الا انة مفيرس
احذروا الفيرس*​


----------



## وردة الرمال (22 سبتمبر 2011)

موقع رائع شكرا


----------



## ehabwsha (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*رسالة الى المشرف الموقع المحطوط بالرغم انة يكشف المكان الا انة مفيرس
احذروا الفيرس*​


----------



## مسيحي عراقي انا (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------

